# US Duty on Computer Purchases



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Im debating driving over to the apple store today to pick up a mac book.

Can anyone tell me if there is duty on computers? why do I think computer electronics are duty free, am I off my rocker?


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

There is no DUTY on them but there is sales tax.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

dont pay nothing, if you dont declare it.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

im calling right now.
I may go.......

just called , they dont have any in stock yet. They are shipping. I guess I'll just order with EDU In Canada!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

JPL said:


> There is no DUTY on them but there is sales tax.


It depends on where it is stated as manufactured.
If it is "Manufactured in China", then it is not covered by NAFTA regardless that it was purchased in the USA. I don't know the Computer duty rate but Chinese made monitors are 6.9%. Remember you pay the GST and provincial taxes on the duty-paid value, too, so taxes on $106.90 rather than $100.00


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No duty


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's no duty.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

no duty but do I have to pay tax?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

lindmar said:


> no duty but do I have to pay tax?


If you declare it when you cross the border, yes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You'll pay Michigan sales tax and then both taxes at the border


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

There might even be a way as a tourist to get your tax back as well... not sure about MI, but I know some states have this.


----------



## ntrsfrml (May 31, 2005)

Buy the macbook, dump the box's..get a cheap bag, create some documents on the desktop..and you got yourself a personal/business puter. Declare no duties or tax's.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

ntrsfrml said:


> Buy the macbook, dump the box's..get a cheap bag, create some documents on the desktop..and you got yourself a personal/business puter. Declare no duties or tax's.



They might do spot checks. Some people are taxed even if they brought their own stuff in. If its something expensive you have to fill up some kind of form with the serial.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Aero said:


> They might do spot checks. Some people are taxed even if they brought their own stuff in. If its something expensive you have to fill up some kind of form with the serial.


i guess im just gonna wait, i dont have the guts to just throw away the boxes and stuff


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

or potentially your vehicle.


----------

